# Je T'aime - Rev Log Pot



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Jul 11, 2019)

I built a JTM Clone and it sounds really fantastic (actually my favorite drive-pedal atm, I just love circuits with very little components), BUT I didn't like the way the Pot works since pretty much all the gain only happened in the range of the last 10-20%. This is a "problem" that often occurs with fuzz faces and the "solution" there is to use a rev log pot instead of a lin since this will give you way more control over the amount of dirt. Therefore I swapped the pot in the JTM yesterday for a C5k and voilá: Now the pot is waaaay more useful to me  Not sure if this is really a "mod" but I wanted to share my experience anyway


----------



## zgrav (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm sure lots of other folks would prefer your new arrangement as well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

